# Social media twin pregnancy 'joke' post



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Dear all,


I've seen this on my feed a few times today so wanted to try and warn you.


People are copying and pasting a post with an ultrasound scan showing twins. The post leads you to believe the person is expecting twins until you read right to the end when you find out it's a 'joke'.


The first time I saw it, my stomach did the regular lurch before I immediately began steeling myself to comment something lovely, despite this friend having a one year-old already. I even mildly had that sicky reaction the second time I saw it in someone else's post.    


I realise people do it without thinking but it's very insensitive and massively attention-seeking. And, of course, there are those amongst my friends who should know better. 


J


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I hate hate hate these kinds of " joke " posts.  They are no joke for people having  to see them that are suffering and desperately trying for a baby
During my darkest times with all the Ivf s and miscarriages I had to remove myself from
** and all social media.


----------

